# Lager wechsel am Socom wer kann helfen?



## leithuhn (25. November 2008)

Hi,

an meinem Socom sind die Lager des unteren Links (untere schwarze Schwinge) total durch. 
Ich möchte diese nun wechseln. Dazu habe ich diese Anleitung gefunden:

http://www.intensecycles.com/2008/assets/pdf/VPPbearing_replacement.pdf

Gibt es da noch etwas zu beachen beim Socom?

Fragen die noch offen sind:

 1. Welche Bezeichnung haben die Lager (Industrie Norm)
 2. Hat jemand einen Tipp wo man die Lager günstig bekommt?

Hat jemand schon mal die Lager gewechselt und kann mir ein paar Tipps geben?


Danke


----------



## haha (25. November 2008)

ich weiß zwar nicht, ob das die industrienorm ist, aber evtl. hilfts:
lager sind vom 6001er typ, die originalen sind die enduro max bearings, ich persönlich würde aber aufgrund besserer dichtungen die skf rsh lager vorziehen, zumal man diese besser bekommt. ob die genauso lange halten muss sich erst zeigen...
die quelle dürfte sich über google ergeben, oder halt der second-hand sportshop in münchen oder toxoholics
zum tausch: ohne gewalt gehts leider nicht, die lager müssen tatsächlich mit dem schraubenzieher rausgekloppt werden, da man anders nicht hinkommt. es gibt aber auch spezialwerkzeug z.B. von enduro, aber leider nicht gerade billig. 
die anleitung ist an sich ganz gut, das wichtigste kann sie aber nicht darstellen, nämlich das gefühl. immer schön aufpassen, dass nichts verkantet, am besten holst du dir jemanden zur hilfe, alleine wirds schwierig mit halten und pressen. 
siehe auch den thread "lagerhaltbarkeit", dort stehen auch noch ein paar sachen.
wenn du dir das alles nicht zutraust, dann ist der secondhand-sportshop ne gute adresse. der hat alles nötige werkzeug und vor allem die erfahrung.
viel erfolg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leithuhn (25. November 2008)

Thx,

das hat schonmal ordentlich geholfen.

Gruß Oli


----------

